# Mind is blank, I feel completely detached....



## Sancrist

I've recently thought I was recovering from DP/DR. I was terribly wrong. Right now, even as I write this I feel completely detached from the world, nothing is real, I'm not real, and I believe it more than ever now. I'm finding it hard to dismiss these thought/feelings anymore. The worst part is I can't even describe it. I can't even describe it to myself. I feel so confused, my mind feels empty,I don't know. I'm in complete despair at this point. I'm probably wasting my time right now with this post, because nothing I've said can do justice to how I "feel". I'm not even sure at this point this is DP/DR. I'm not even sure it's anything causing me to feel this way, like I said it's starting to get harder and harder to fight these thoughts and feelings, which is all that was keeping me going before. I feel like either nothing's real or I've completely lost my sanity. Even if this is just my mind playing tricks on me, how do you reverse something like this? I feel like I'm already far too gone at this point. My mind is just gone. I don't even remember what feeling "normal" is like anymore.


----------



## Guest

Sancrist said:


> I've recently thought I was recovering from DP/DR. I was terribly wrong. Right now, even as I write this I feel completely detached from the world, nothing is real, I'm not real, and I believe it more than ever now. I'm finding it hard to dismiss these thought/feelings anymore. The worst part is I can't even describe it. I can't even describe it to myself. I feel so confused, my mind feels empty,I don't know. I'm in complete despair at this point. I'm probably wasting my time right now with this post, because nothing I've said can do justice to how I "feel". I'm not even sure at this point this is DP/DR. I'm not even sure it's anything causing me to feel this way, like I said it's starting to get harder and harder to fight these thoughts and feelings, which is all that was keeping me going before. I feel like either nothing's real or I've completely lost my sanity. Even if this is just my mind playing tricks on me, how do you reverse something like this? I feel like I'm already far too gone at this point. My mind is just gone. I don't even remember what feeling "normal" is like anymore.


This is exactly what DP/DR is. I can relate to every word you've just written. Don't worry man, it will get easier. Just keep fighting through. You'll be amazed at how much you can take and still maintain composure. Just look at the positive, this is the worst it can get. Even if it can get worse, you'll be able to handle it.


----------



## Sancrist

ThoughtOnFire said:


> This is exactly what DP/DR is. I can relate to every word you've just written. Don't worry man, it will get easier. Just keep fighting through. You'll be amazed at how much you can take and still maintain composure. Just look at the positive, this is the worst it can get. Even if it can get worse, you'll be able to handle it.


Thanks for the encouraging words. But I'm not so sure I can handle this. I just feel like.... nothing. My mind just feels empty, when I actually do something I enjoy I think about the DP/DR and that moment seems so meaningless. I just don't have a mind anymore. I just know I've gone crazy. Today was the worst yet when it comes to actually believing nothing's real. It was overwhelming.


----------



## Guest

Sancrist said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words. But I'm not so sure I can handle this. I just feel like.... nothing. My mind just feels empty, when I actually do something I enjoy I think about the DP/DR and that moment seems so meaningless. I just don't have a mind anymore. I just know I've gone crazy. Today was the worst yet when it comes to actually believing nothing's real. It was overwhelming.


Yep,

I have been there. You just gotta be stronger than the DP/DR, which you are. They say overcoming things like this make you stronger. Just remember that. And know that there is always an Eye of the Storm.


----------



## Fede Anaya

ThoughtOnFire said:


> This is exactly what DP/DR is. I can relate to every word you've just written. Don't worry man, it will get easier. Just keep fighting through. You'll be amazed at how much you can take and still maintain composure. Just look at the positive, this is the worst it can get. Even if it can get worse, you'll be able to handle it.


calms me down a lot that I'm not the only one who feels these horrible things, I'm pretty screwed. I do not feel like doing anything I feel as dead as if it were not my inner self with me. my body and my mind are very far apart and not able to gather. I think yesterday I felt "normal" like 10 minutes although I'm not sure about that. what I know is for more than you cry, scream, go into a panic, run, scared. Nothing will happen for a reason you're still here and as I and others are experiencing something unexplainable. I know that one day will be able to see the light and feel "normal"


----------



## PositiveThinking!

Sancrist said:


> I've recently thought I was recovering from DP/DR. I was terribly wrong. Right now, even as I write this I feel completely detached from the world, nothing is real, I'm not real, and I believe it more than ever now. I'm finding it hard to dismiss these thought/feelings anymore. The worst part is I can't even describe it. I can't even describe it to myself. I feel so confused, my mind feels empty,I don't know. I'm in complete despair at this point. I'm probably wasting my time right now with this post, because nothing I've said can do justice to how I "feel". I'm not even sure at this point this is DP/DR. I'm not even sure it's anything causing me to feel this way, like I said it's starting to get harder and harder to fight these thoughts and feelings, which is all that was keeping me going before. I feel like either nothing's real or I've completely lost my sanity. Even if this is just my mind playing tricks on me, how do you reverse something like this? I feel like I'm already far too gone at this point. My mind is just gone. I don't even remember what feeling "normal" is like anymore.


I wish I could remember what normal feels like


----------

